# Passenger door doesnt lock? (04 Touareg)



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

I have an 04 Touareg and when I attempt to lock the car, the passenger door is the only door that wont lock (sometimes). If I press unlock using the remote and then press unlock using the interior control, then attempt to relock it will sometimes lock the problem door. :banghead: The problem is only happening with the one door. 
If anyones had the same problem or knows what the problem is Id be stoked on the help! :thumbup: Thanks


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

I have some similar problems with door locks that I need to troubleshoot.

I've seen several postings here that talk about problems with failed solder joints having to do with a change to non-lead solder that VW made. The fix seems to be to disassemble the door locking electronics and to look at the solder joints. You'll see some with rings around them where the solder has cracked and the connection has become intermittent. The solution is to carefully remelt the solder with an iron.

If you need further direction, drop another note here and I'll try to find the other posts.


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

This link may be just what you need:
http://www.taligentx.com/passat/maintenance/doorlockmechanism/


----------



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks man. ill probably try and do the job this weekend. ill post pics if i figure it out and am able to fix it :thumbup:


----------

